# Symmetrical Components Tutorial



## Deadbeat_Mike (Apr 2, 2011)

Can anyone point me to a concise tutorial or white paper to get me up to speed on symmetrical components? Specifically, I am looking for something that will help me understand NCEES #514. This is the only problem I have gotten stuck on. I know that if I just ignore the topic it will pop up a bunch of times next week to bite me in the ass.

(Also, I tried to find a discussion on this problem but had no luck. Am I missing it somewhere?)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mary Faye (Apr 3, 2011)

db Mike - there is a discussion labeled NCEES Prob. # 514. I found it on page 2 and the discussion was helpful. This is a weak area for me. Let's hope there won't be more than 1 on the test. Good Luck!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 3, 2011)

Link.


----------



## MCK (Apr 4, 2011)

Check this document:

http://cdpemosspublic.wsu.edu/Lists/ProfEd...0Components.pdf

It explains the symmetrical components and the balanced and unbalanced fault analysis in a very simple way. I found it very helpful!

MK


----------



## Deadbeat_Mike (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

